# IUI Counselling



## gillymo (Aug 9, 2006)

Hey ladies! Just received in a letter from the hospital there asking us to make an appointment as we are now at top of waiting list for IUI!

We thought we were on the waiting list til April 07!  So anyway, they have asked that me and DH go in for an hour long counselling session.  Has anyone else been in for this?  And if so, what kind of things do they run through with you?

I have made the appointment in the afternoon, just in case I end up balling my eyes out at it! 

Any tips/info would be great!  So exciting now!

Gx


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Hi GillyMo,

My clinic also offered counselling, which we did - not sure that it will be the same but really they talked generally about how we were dealing with needing to have fertility treatment, how we felt about doing the specific treatment and abit of advice about how to deal with positive & negative outcomes.

HTH & best of luck with the IUI  

Minkey x

PS - I needed my tissues!


----------



## Molly6 (May 2, 2005)

Hi G
Cant help on the counselling front - hear it is pretty useful though to do at the start.  PM appointment a good idea I would think!

Just wanted to say congratulations on the good news.  Being six months early must feel great!

Best of luck

Molly xx


----------



## Sweet Pea (Mar 13, 2006)

Hiya Gilly

 on getting to the top of the list!

I am currently having IUI at Monklands and this is my 3rd one I am on just now.

When we got to the top of that list we just had to go in for a chat about the whole proceedure.  The Nurse did this with us and she basically went through everything that was going to happen from scans, what drugs are given, side effects, the actual IUI proceedure, after IUI, etc,etc.  She also went through what happens if IUI doesn't work, the risks involved, multiple pregancies and also giving consent.  It was really good as she covered everything and we got to ask questions too.
However we didn't get asked to come in for Counselling.  Although she did tell us that counselling is available if we needed/wanted it.

When is your appointment?
Sending you loads of   with your appointment and your tx.

If you want to ask anything else just holler!

Luv and  
Sweetpea xxx


P.s. The Nurses are really nice!


----------



## gillymo (Aug 9, 2006)

Hey ladies - thansk for the advice. Good to know a few others have done this too.  Suppose its a positive start - cant believe its went by so quickly!

SweetPea - how is the IUI at Mnklands?  I have been before for Clomid etc and they are really nice.  is it 3 attempts you get at it?

Will let you all know how I get on - will def take my tissues with you!  I have warned my DH that I will be bubbling away!  Better make sure I have waterproof mascara on at work that day  

Ooooh excited, nervous and feeling sick all at the same time.  Gxxx


----------



## Sweet Pea (Mar 13, 2006)

Hi Gilly

Its 6 IUI's we get.

If after 4 nothing has happened they refer for IVF, but still get total of 6 goes at IUI.

When is your appointment?

xxx


----------



## gillymo (Aug 9, 2006)

Fantastic!  Our appointment is on Tuesday at 2pm.  We are both looking forward to it - think I have a couple more punds to lose as I am just above BMI30 just now.  Need to crash diet!

I would imagine they wouldnt start treatment til I am under it, but hey, at least we are at the top.

I will let you know how I get on - cant wait now!



Speak soon SweetPea x


----------



## Sweet Pea (Mar 13, 2006)

for Tuesday Gilly, I'll be thinking about you!


----------



## gillymo (Aug 9, 2006)

well - thats us been for our appointment now!  I have one more pound to lose then I can start my treatment - yay!  

The nurse said as I have PCOS, they dont know what drugs will work best so trial and error to start with.  Sooo excited now!

Next appointment is next Tuesday (17th) at 8.10am. Did baseline scan there and everything looked ok - lining was a bit thick, but they they will induce period to start me off on the right foot.

Woooooooooooohooooooooooo!

Thanks everyone again for kind words.  Hope you guys are all doin ok

Gx


----------



## cara jerams (Jul 20, 2005)

Morning lady's l am currently on my 3rd IUI attempt at St Mary's hospital in Portsmouth, we waited 1.5 years until we got to the top of the waiting list. Our nurse has been brillant, talking us though everything every step of the way.
In Portsmouth you get 3 IUI attempts on the NHS and if that fails 1 attempt at IVF.  We are due to test on Sunday, but l think AF is starting to arrive today as feeling really crap, and slight look of blood when l went to loo this morning, so just a waiting game at moment. I also suffer from PCOS and drugs l was given were clomid and injections of Menopur.
Good luck to you all
Cara


----------



## gillymo (Aug 9, 2006)

Cara Jerams - hope everything goes OK for you x


----------



## cara jerams (Jul 20, 2005)

Hi all, AF arrived in full glory yesterday afternoon! Really gutted and cant stop crying, l know l shouldn't but l keep blaming myself and think l have let all my family and especially DP down. Spoke to hospital yesterday aswell as it was our 3rd attempt at IUI and we know have to wait for to be seen by the doctor again, which l forgot to ask how long the waiting list is, they have put us down if there is a cancelation so know it's back to waiting
Hope all of you are well and goodluck to you all
Cara


----------



## gillymo (Aug 9, 2006)

Aw CJ - dont worry about a thing - your time will be soon.  And dont think you have let your DP down. You shouldnt blame youself.

Let me know how you get on.  Bubbles coming your way x X x


----------



## Sweet Pea (Mar 13, 2006)

Hi Gilly

Thats great you have started!!!!!!!!!

How did you get on with your appointment today??


----------



## gillymo (Aug 9, 2006)

Hey SweetPea!

Yeah got on good - basically they weighed me to check if my BMI was under 30 - I was just above it (by 0.2kilos!) but they let me know I can now continue with my treatment as they have increased the BMI threshold to 35, to be in line with Royal Infirmary!  Woooohoooo!  Thats good news for girls on the waiting list for Monklands.

So anyways, they gave me progesterone tablets to induce a period.  Then I get my lovely injectapen thingmybob I think!

Was nervous but now quite excited about it.

How are you getting on with your treatment?  Hope everything is going OK for you x X x


----------

